# 25c-NBOMe



## glShemp (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it's time to talk about this molecule because I dreamed that it's available and here's what I've heard:


Many, many trip reports of better than LSD visuals.
Many (but not all) users report moderate to little side effects like little to no body load or anxiety.
No appetite suppression. Food tastes good while tripping on NBOMe.
It's not orally active. If you swallow it, nothing. But it's been discovered that it absorbs just fine though the lining of the mouth from blotters and there are many good reports of that route of administration.
The compound is incredible potent and, unlike acid, you can OD on it. So the raw powder in the hands of a person untrained in measuring sub-milligram doses is incredibly dangerous. Do not be that person.
If you get really hot or your skin feels on fire, you've taken too much.
What have you heard? Do you have any personal experience to share? I'm especially interested if you've encountered these blotters making the rounds.

Obligatory links:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2C-C-NBOMe

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/nbome/nbome.shtml

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/518529-The-Big-and-Dandy-NBOMe-2C-C-(25C-NBOMe)-Thread-(New!)


----------



## 2fast92 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds like something I want to get into, alas I have no miligram scale and I don't want to feel my skin on fire. I _do _know people that have this chemical but still, no scale for me. So I don't want to risk ODing.


----------



## drugreference (Mar 20, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> Sounds like something I want to get into, alas I have no miligram scale and I don't want to feel my skin on fire. I _do _know people that have this chemical but still, no scale for me. So I don't want to risk ODing.



To my knowledge this chem is active at only a few hundred µg (micrograms) so a milligram scale can only get you so close. 


I'm very interested in all these NBOMe chems tho and specifically this one. Iv been hearing allot about them as of recent.
I know there is some blotter going around layed with 25i which is nice because I dnt know how much I trust myself to break down a large amount of it.
maybe ill get some and report back. 


PS. Iv also heard a few sheets of "LSD" going around (Beatles print I believe) that has actually turned out to be some of these chems so be cautious while eating your drugs.


----------



## weasels911 (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is a little background music to set the mood. 
[video=youtube;zWWJx4gpfMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWWJx4gpfMg&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


Haha, Shemp has been doing some homework.  I think that it's worth noting that blotters can be complexed with HPBCD to help increase absorption and get the most out of a supply. This makes the dosing of some street blotter a lot more unpredictable. I have friends who still get effects from just swallowing blotters, as they have a very chemical death taste to them. But they are more interested in tripping mildly just about daily rather than my mentality of going all out a lot less frequently. So I can see not always wanting to deal with that taste, but effects will be diminished as a trade off.


To me 25C-NBOMe is one of the top psychedelics for relaxing. Some very overpowering visuals, but I can comfortably relax rather than feeling the need to occupy my mind. This is one of the biggest differences I find between 25C-NBOMe and 25I-NBOMe. Like 25C for a day laying at the beach or just chilling listening to music, but 25I if you are entertaining some company or physically playing some music. 


At low doses (a few 400mic hits) I found 25C-NBOMe to be quite like low end acid. Light sensitivity increased and carpets turned into fractals. Later I started taking much higher doses (a few 1mg hits) and things really started to get unique and out of this world. Those experiences are what I will try and interpret. This isn't a recollection of just one experience but rather a personal consensus after a few of them. 







Imagine a match or lighter going off in your hand. Notice how the flame flows/dances as a response to its surroundings. Now similarly 25C-NBOMe has a lot of this flow to it. You tune in and notice different planes of light, almost like things get 2-D and different planes separate like pieces of stained glass pressed together. You watch as the energy from your fingers all flows like the flame, and extends for a few inches before all swirling together. 


All of the lighting in the room is effected by this flow. Light sensitivity is so intense that a rope light around the ceiling has a glare so bright that it makes it appear like two sets of lights are hanging up. So much more than the squinting eye elongated flower like designs from a lot of other psychedelics and rolls. This too has that special flow to it. As I watch the energy move around the room it reminds me precisely of seeing video representations of DNA double helix structures. 







Next I take a look at my computer screen which has an iTunes visualizer rocking out. This is cool how everything also flows to the music and consists of mostly small detailed circles dancing all over the place and combining together to get larger then smaller and repeat. After a minute, I look back to my hand and the image from my screen is now inches from my face. Sparkling orbs dancing to the music just floating around each of my fingers. I have seen similar with some hefty LSD doses, but these are much more predominant and easier to focus on. 








From here the details on my hands become a bit more interesting as the effects amplify. The hair on my arm no longer looks as densely layered, but individual hairs seem more thick and longer. Thy are sharp in appearance and remind me somewhat of a pitchfork. Spiky red reflections appear out of all the wrinkles on my vapor bag at this time. It looks like someone drew all over it with a red marker. Slowly appears some red thin sting/vein like strands that twirl around my fingers. These pair up on each finger and again flow like a double helix. These now extend a few inches from my fingers and move like a flame would. 


This next part is the hardest for me to describe, but is quite reminiscent to a large dose of regular 2C-C for me. Almost a small net-like field surrounding some objects for a few inches. A 3-D grid of red benzene like rings all attached together. If you go to stick your finger in the middle, the rings bend to fit you in. Almost rubber like in nature. Very grid like similar to graph paper, also a bit easier to really focus on with this compound. 


Afterwards the comedown is pretty gentle and sleep isn't too hard to get, but the afterglow isn't really anything too special. Some nice mental clarity along with increase functioning on the following days, but definitely not as good as an acid afterglow to me. Also effects last a couple hours shorter than LSD. Hope this was enjoyable/helps.


----------



## 2fast92 (Mar 20, 2012)

drugreference said:


> To my knowledge this chem is active at only a few hundred µg (micrograms) so a milligram scale can only get you so close.
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in all these NBOMe chems tho and specifically this one. Iv been hearing allot about them as of recent.
> ...


Well that would be better than going around trying to use my regular scale to measure out doses.


----------



## glShemp (Mar 20, 2012)

That was an awesome post Mr. Weasels. You have a great combination of insight and communication skills to tell us what you've seen. +rep. But I have some questions:

When you said "25C for a day laying at the beach or just chilling listening to music, but 25I if you are entertaining some company or physically playing some music" can you expand on that a bit more. Is one better for physical activity? And yes you did bring up the point that there are many NBOMEs. You gave some excellent descriptions of the visuals but I wonder did you feel any mysticism or magical type feelings or any special insights like people associate with acid and sacred mushrooms or would you say it was more of just intoxication without all the mindfuck? Did you feel any enhanced empathy like people associate with MDMA? Some have compared 25c-NBOMe with the LSD-Ecstasy combination (candy flipping I hear they call it), how would you say it compares to that if you have any point of reference? Did you have any experience you want to share in the sexy time area? I've seen some reports of enhanced tactile pleasure that sounds awfully promising for a hide-the-salami session with a close, personal friend.


----------



## weasels911 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. 
To go further on the difference in 25C-NBOMe and 25I-NBOMe, I just view them as different tools for different situations/moods. Yes, I was trying to say that I think 25I-NBOMe would be a better choice for physical activities than 25C. 25I shares this distinct characteristic of most other 2c's in that it has this slight anxiety factor to it which makes it hard to sit still and therefore gives you energy. 25C is a bit different in that it tends to mellow me out and make me comfortably chill. So like I mentioned, just sitting around watching a movie I would rather 25C, but out venturing in the woods I would grab 25I. It really isn't too big of a deal and you will probably have a great time choosing either for any activity, but that's just how they make me feel.


I think all 2c chemicals kinda have that candy flip feeling to them. Those nice blends of stimulation mixed with a trippy mind set. I would says 25I is a lot more in this ballpark though.
I also wouldn't view them as something just to get wrecked on as they can be quite insightful at times. I could see getting yourself into a bad time if you are just looking for kicks and aren't looking for a psychedelic experience. They are also mentally in the same league as the whole 2c series. Not too much of a mind fuck like you get with mushrooms, and because 25C doesn't have that edge of your seat feeling to it I find it to be the least mentally challenging in my research. I'd say 25I-NBOMe is more empathetic though, the increased energy will lead to more talking/being socially open and help with connecting on a higher level. 


It's not the mystical experience you get from mushrooms, nor the natural bliss from mescaline. Your imagination isn't running as wild on 25C. It's more of those fine tuned increased detail on reality than castles and unicorns. It is still very mind blowing though to say the least. Visually I find 25I has a bit more imagination to it. I remember watching as wood grains on a coffee table started to take the shape of a bunch of little faces laughing at me. 


I think the sex drive on these substances is really nothing too special. It is still amplified and allows you to preform and all, plus increased sensitivity will obviously lead to a good time, but nothing about these chemicals really standout to me as top love drugs. No where near the drive and energy of a Dox, also not the same passion you can get from some MDMA or LSD. I would rather choose 25I for some play in the bedroom because of the increased energy I associate with it. Unless it's a situation where it's all about you, then I would be choosing 25C as a prime candidate to just sit back and chill out, where the difference is that 25I will physically make you more frisky. So even though they undoubtedly make sex better, I think that there are better tools for the job. Maybe I just have high standards. Lol.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2012)

LOL Shouldn't compare Lucy and the NBOMe's. Not even the same family of substances.


----------



## weasels911 (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha. Excellent contribution friend! 
Yes structurally 2C's are more comparable to mescaline correct?
My comparison was mostly visual based and low dose dependent on each. Obviously things get a lot more noticeably different as things get more intense. But I think you would agree with me about many (not very knowledgeable/experienced) people not being able to tell the difference between Doc and LSD, and I personally would rather be sold some NBOMe as LSD instead of a Dox. Other comparisons I mentioned were just points of reference like comparing comedowns and how NBOMe is no where near as wonderful. I wish we all had the experience of personally going through Pihkal and Tihkal to be able to make closer and more accurate comparisons. But we work with what we have.


----------



## 2fast92 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm going to get myself some 2C-I soon. Very excited. I've done 2C-E a few times.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2012)

LOL I've had very nearly all the truly active chemicals in PiHKAL and alot of the ones in TiHKAL. But it would be SO AWESOME to just send out a few hundred bucks and get a mail order stock of all the chems in PiHKAL and TiKHAL sent to you. x)


----------



## glShemp (Mar 21, 2012)

Weasels - Again, great post. Where did the damn "like" button go? 

If I have that dream again I'll obtain some 25c and 25i and test them for science! In the same dream I saw some DOI blotter as well. Any experience with that one? I heard its a 16 hour trip :/ 

Cryptkeeper - I think the comparison to LSD is obvious because we are talking about two of the most powerful psychedelics in the world and Miss Lucy is the gold standard.


----------



## 2fast92 (Mar 21, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> LOL I've had very nearly all the truly active chemicals in PiHKAL and alot of the ones in TiHKAL. But it would be SO AWESOME to just send out a few hundred bucks and get a mail order stock of all the chems in PiHKAL and TiKHAL sent to you. x)


That would be most amazing indeed.


----------



## weasels911 (Mar 21, 2012)

We can only dream right crypt. 


I do not have much experience with Doi. Haven't played too much with it because it can be a little rough at times, so my personal stash collects freezer dust for a rainy day.  Maybe Crypt could be so kind and can expand on this one for us. Lol. I would rather go with some Doc instead. But as I mentioned in the past post, I like NBOMe's better than the Dox's I have tried.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2012)

DOI is like a watered down DOB. Very lackluster to me. 



glShemp said:


> Cryptkeeper - I think the comparison to LSD is obvious because we are talking about two of the most powerful psychedelics in the world and Miss Lucy is the gold standard.


What two most powerful psychedelics in the world?!!?


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 22, 2012)

This substance is beautiful. By far my favorite research chemical. The visuals are honestly more profound than LSD. I remember taking >1mg the visuals were very apparent. Like a tool music video or some shit. But it didn't really give you a 'mind trip' if you know what I mean. One time I took a considerably large dosage of it and had the most profound/visual/artistic trip I've ever had.

I HIGHLY recommend 25c, it literally has this complex of visuals that is mindbending.. Just freakin beautiful :')


----------



## glShemp (Mar 31, 2012)

This happened in a dream...

Trip report. The report was written while sober but based on notes taken during the experience.
25c-NBOMe seller advertised as 400µgram blotter.
Left between cheek and gum for 30 minutes and discarded. There was no taste.

At 45 minutes I'm in good humor and the computer monitor seems brighter. This stuff comes up slow.

60 minutes +1 for sure. I'm holding off on using cannabis to make sure this is the drug I'm feeling and not the weed for this report. Maybe it's just placebo, but as I'm feeling my first phenethylamine I'm thinking it feels a bit like mescaline. There is no body load and only a bit of blast-off anxiety.

1:15 Mild tracers. If I focus on textures they start animating a bit. It's just like a mild acid trip only there is no hint of metallic aftertaste or that vague harshness feeling acid can sometimes have. 

1:30 No appetite suppression confirmed. I eat a piece of fruit, it was delicious. 

2:00 Solid +2 looks like this one's not going to +3 but that's fine as it was prudent to test this new substance with 1 blotter to start. Closed eye visuals are little streaks and puffs of color not unlike one of the old iTunes visualizers. Visuals are not impressive at this point. But looking around the room just noticing everything, how objects are arranged and how the sunlight is striking different surfaces at different angles, it really feels like Mescaline to me. 

3:00 Been thinking about all kinds of stuff. I'm pretty high about like a 100µ acid trip no where near what some would call "tripping balls". I think compared to acid and magic mushrooms this drug leaves the mind clearer and more rational and logical. I feel totally in control. I could probably do my taxes now even though I'm high enough to see tracers. I'm not feeling that exaggerated feeling of wonder that you usually get with acid. That feeling personified by Tommy Chong in his stoner voice saying "Wow". Played with the cat some to see if I'm feeling enhanced empathy. Not really but the cat seemed to enjoy it. Total lack of body load confirmed. No jaw clenching. Lovely. 

From then on I used cannabis and for some reason I have no more notes. I spent some time doing a creative activity and was impressed at how un-impaired my fingers were to do things. So now I understand why some have said this may be good for artists. There seems to be less of a fog in the mind with this substance at least at 400µ. I could see painting or composing music on a computer quite well. The same high on acid or shrooms I think decision making would be a bit more impaired by confusion. This high is more lucid.

Watched some porn for awhile. That's all you need to know. But I can report that I see no reason why a couple wouldn't have a lovely afternoon or evening while sharing this compound. 

Tried to watch a movie. The mind wasn't interested and I turned it off. The weed I was smoking was a very good strain called Vortex which after a few bong loads is a low grade psychedelic on its own. Seriously, you can get mild CEVs from Vortex. So the rest of the trip was a bit lazy and dominated more by the weed than the phenethylamine. Typical weed experience - smoke - listen to music - raid the refrigerator - repeat. I didn't take a nap but I could have as there was no amphetamine feeling at all. 

Summary: At 400µ this a mild psychedelic experience compared to maybe 100µ of LSD and remarkably free from side effects like body load, speediness and appetite suppression. Compared to acid I think it left my mind clearer to make decisions and engage in rational, logical thinking. I'm sure stronger doses will be different. I've read this stuff builds up tolerance quickly so I'll wait at least a week and give it a go at 800µ and see what that looks like.


----------



## weasels911 (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice. Fun read.  It's weird that yours are tasteless. My 1mg 25c have a lot stronger of a taste than my 1mg 25i, basically the same taste but 25c is just much stronger. I still noticed a stong bitter taste when I laid my 25c at 400mics. Maybe yours are complexed to potinate them so there is even less than 400mics which provides much less of a taste.

For me they get quite wild when I take 3mg at once and fireup the vape when I am peaking. No longer able to physcally do much, just observe.


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 31, 2012)

> *
> 
> For me they get quite wild when I take 3mg at once and fireup the vape when I am peaking. No longer able to physcally do much, just observe.
> 
> ...


Exactly haha


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 1, 2012)

the nbomes are the shit 25c is awsome. it would take alot to over dose i had package come with the lables were wrong and the 25c was marked mxe sample andd did like a 20mg bump im still here and thats like 40 hits. it is very clear headed prety much nothing but oev's. you have to have a good lab for it there is a huge dif in effect with even small amount of impurity. 98.9 and something 97.3 will have tottaly dif oevs. it should be a pure white crystal with grains a little smaller than salt. the 25c has full effect at 500ug the 25i is a 1 to 2 mg dose to get a good affect. 25d is a bit weaker yet. ill be getting some 25b here in a bit maybe if im not to busy ill do a trip report on here


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 1, 2012)

also oral is a waste even complexed nasal is the only way to get true effect. its hydophobic and isnot worth a shit oral. complexing it makes only a little better oral but is still wasting it. trust me i was the first vendor to ever sell nbomes i have been dealing with them for a year or longer now have tried other vendors complexed blotters and have complexed my own nbomes just to run a side by side test. if you do complex it make sure to do so with water alcohol competes with the hpbcd and it encapsules the booze molocules as well. also its a 9 to 1 mix ratio 1 g of nbome take 9 g's of complexing agent


----------



## glShemp (Apr 1, 2012)

Weasels - Every report I saw that mentioned how bad they tasted so I was surprised too but I rolled it around on the tongue, there was no taste. 


Sven - You did 20mg of an nbome? Please say that didn't happen because I've heard of 10mg trips that were described as being like 9 hours at almost dmt like intensity. I'd like to hear what happened if you have time and want to tell the tale.


Hey, someone on the internet liked my post enought to steal it! Awesome: http://royalqueenseeds.net/2012/03/20/25c-nbome/


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 1, 2012)

I hate the skin on fire thing, I get that with DXM sometimes..


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 2, 2012)

sven deisel said:


> also oral is a waste even complexed nasal is the only way to get true effect. its hydophobic and isnot worth a shit oral. complexing it makes only a little better oral but is still wasting it. *trust me i was the first vendor to ever sell nbomes i have been dealing with them for a year or longer now *have tried other vendors complexed blotters and have complexed my own nbomes just to run a side by side test. if you do complex it make sure to do so with water alcohol competes with the hpbcd and it encapsules the booze molocules as well. also its a 9 to 1 mix ratio 1 g of nbome take 9 g's of complexing agent


Wait. What??

NBOMes have been on the market, that I've been aware of, since the end of 2009. They've surely been available alot longer. 2C-E was being done in the 80s. The NBOMes were created like a decade ago. I have to have read this wrong....


----------



## high|hgih (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh shit! Oh shit!


----------



## glShemp (Apr 6, 2012)

high|hgih said:


> Oh shit! Oh shit!


high|hgih - You just helped me figure out why the blotter had no taste. It was the cyclodextrin. This is the same stuff in Febreze you spritz in the bathroom after you take a dump. The little cyclodextrin molecules complex with the little shit molecules floating in the air. The cyclodextrin covers up the shit like a condom so you don't smell it if it's inhaled. Isn't science cool?

Complexing psychedelic drugs for bio-availability is something new afaik, but it's not something new over in the body-building world. I've learned some of these now banned hormones had the same problem with water-repelling properties. The drugs will not mix with water so they have trouble making it through the saliva into the lining of the mouth. This is why I think I see a lot of disappointing trip reports with the word "sublingual" in there. Under the tongue the uncomplexed drug rides on the surface of the saliva instead of penetrating it and winds up wasted in the stomach. That's why I shove the blotters way up between cheek and gum and try to keep spit away from it best I can. Complexing is the way to go for NBOMe on blotter.

The lack of hippy wonder Tommy Chong "Wow" factor. Elsewhere on the internet, some are raving about this drug calling it LSD perfected and so on. They like the light show without the mindfuck. Others see if differently as a cold and incomplete psychedelic experience compared to the classics, magic mushrooms, sacred cactus and LSD. I think that people who see psychedelics as a sacrament and are looking for a mystical or religious experience will not be drawn to this drug. This is not one for the Shamans. This is for the hedonist/scientist/explorer. Save your copy of "Be Here Now" for the mushroom experience.


----------



## glShemp (Apr 7, 2012)

My cat got a spam email and this is what it said:

Tip Report

25c-NBOMe: 2 400µ blotters placed between cheek and gum for 45 minutes and discarded. 

45:00 First alert.

1:15 Perma grin. 

1:30 Up, up and away. CEVs. Not much enhanced color.

2:00 Music enhancement very good. Music is dramatic. It's "popping" out of the speakers.

2:15 Breakfast tasted really good. 

2:30 I'm at 2½ and feel like, I don't know, 150µ of acid. Is this the famous rapid tolerance build-up or just the response curve? I guess I need a 2 week tolerance break and 3 blotters to see the big show.

2:45 Did some math problems in my head to test the clear mind thing. I can do ordinary math but only with effort. Where's all the colors I heard about? My CEVS are mostly black and white. Maybe the colors start at a milligram dose or maybe it's just me. I had an intense mushroom experience once with no color enhancement.

3:00 Looking around the room nothing is melting and I see no fractals. But I get the "Van Gogh" thing I've heard people describe. My room reminds me of that painting by Van Gogh of his room at the nuthouse.



4:00 Euphoria combined with inhibition and I felt the spontaneous need to get up and start dancing. I don't know how to dance. But I know how to get up and jerk around like an idiot, so I did that for awhile. It was fun. Motor skills were only modestly impaired and I had a good time watching trails from my hands in the air just like people dancing at a Grateful Dead concert. This would normally be a very unusual behavior for a person of my age. Conclusion: The drug can have a liberating effect on behavior not unlike alcohol. Users who go to raves and jam band concerts take note.

5:00 Are sounds causing thoughts? I hear a sound and it triggers an idea or a scenario or a conversation with myself? I put on some music from my youth and memories and emotions came welling up. I closed my eyes, is the music controlling CEVs? Music feels like physical pleasure, synesthesia? 

6:00 Plateau now over and long taper to the end. No speediness and sleep came easily.

Note: Again I report no body load, but at between 3 and 4 hours at one point I had some tension in my jaw and then my teeth started chattering like something out of a cartoon. It only lasted a few seconds and then stopped. The only other time in my life my teeth have chattered was when I was experiencing full blown hypothermia from getting caught outdoors in a hailstorm in summer clothing. There was no pain and the incident was short-lived but still I was concerned because it was really odd and suggests something neural going on. I was using no other drugs except for cannabis and coffee.

Overall it was an enjoyable experience that confirms this drug's potential to enhance music and dance. Because of the rapid tolerance build up I need to take 2 weeks before the next test. My cat told me the next test may be a 25I or 25D to see what those flavors are like.

*Public Service Announcement*

It bears repeating. In raw powder form this drug is still unusually dangerous because of it's incredible potency. Unless you are already skilled in measuring sub-milligram doses of drugs, stay away from the raw powder and only deal with doses prepared by someone who knows what they are doing, like these blotters. If you are thinking of obtaining NBOMe powder and have not heard of the Bromo-Dragonfly stories, then Google it now. You need to have the shit scared out of you before you start messing with this.

*Another Public Service Announcement

*The NBOMe series of drugs are very new and have very little research behind them. We don't know what they do long term. If you decide to try these compounds understand that you are accepting the risk that comes with the unknown. For all you know you could be giving yourself Parkinson's disease. More conservative types should stick to magic mushrooms which have been used for 1000s of years if you don't want to accept that kind of risk. There is already a thread on this forum with a report of a seizure from a combination of what was probably NBOMe blotters and synthetic cannabis https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/515034-i-had-seizure-last-night.html And then there's this: http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=94953 You have been warned.

So with warnings like this no one should ever take it, right? Well, it's legal to skydive. It's legal to buy a 600cc sport bike even if you are a novice motorcycle handler. It's legal to smoke cigarettes, drink alcohol and eat fast food on a regular basis. This is what freedom is all about.


----------



## jcthp69 (Oct 20, 2012)

Great Job!!!


----------



## Blackhash (Oct 21, 2012)

Did 2mg 25i-NBOMe last night, had a wonderful time. About a 12 hour trip I'd say. I will write a trip report if people are interested.


----------

